
It’s later than you think - vladd
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/its-later-than-you-think-j-r-storment
======
Jun8
Heartbreaking post! Made me remember one of pg's essays that I like but
haven't really gotten into practice: _Life Is Short_
([http://www.paulgraham.com/vb.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/vb.html)):

"Having kids showed me how to convert a continuous quantity, time, into
discrete quantities. You only get 52 weekends with your 2 year old. If
Christmas-as-magic lasts from say ages 3 to 10, you only get to watch your
child experience it 8 times. And while it's impossible to say what is a lot or
a little of a continuous quantity like time, 8 is not a lot of something."

Even if your child does not die, the way s/he is at a certain age is a
fleeting moment that will never come again.

